

Subscription e-commerce goes crazy, now in the bedroom - dfriedmn

Hah check out the newest player in the subscription e-commerce space: www.naughtypotato.com. This space is getting crazy.  I wonder if this it's here to stay or just a passing fad.  Either way, this takes the whole concept to awesome/ridiculous heights.<p>Thoughts on birchbox/shoedazzle/foodzie/blissmobox/babbabox/manpacks/guyhaus/naughtypotato?
======
milesgrimshaw
there is a lot of overlap. Manpacks and guyhaus sort of already offer this.
Can there really be so many niche verticals?

~~~
sethbannon
I think NaughtyPotato has brought a needed simplicity to this space. The user
can haz a little play or a lot. That very well might appeal to a large part of
this extremely small demographic.

